# Best way to clean external Pipes?



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

I have a ttex600 and the pipes are getting a bit soiled, is there a particular tool or method you would recommend for getting them clean?

thanks
Adam


----------



## Superman (3 Sep 2009)

I have an eheim flexible cleaning brush from AE that you push through to clean it.
It's really long so it'll do most setups I would of thought.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Sep 2009)

There are a few brushes on the market designed for cleaning hoses.

I use a JBL Cleany for my hoses; one end is for 12mm and the other for 16mm internal diameter hosing.

I disconnect the hosing from the filter and spray bar/lily pipe/inlet/outlet, run hot tap water through it whilst pushing and pulling the brush through.


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

ok, thanks guys  
i think i will go with the jbl cleany, from the pictures it looks up to the job.

cheers
Adam


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

Is this the eheim one you were talking about Clark?
http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... p-978.html

the jbl cleany is out of stock with ae, and this is cheaper than the equivalent at ae.

thanjs


----------



## Superman (3 Sep 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Is this the eheim one you were talking about Clark?
> http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... p-978.html
> 
> the jbl cleany is out of stock with ae, and this is cheaper than the equivalent at ae.
> ...



This is the one I got
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=2578

The one you showed doesn't seem to have the brushes.


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

ok, i will e-mail charterhouse and ask them.. ps. what do you feed your cherrys clark?


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

before i e-mailed i cross referenced the model no. and they are the same, so all i need to do is make a decision on the best food for cherrys before i order.


----------



## Superman (3 Sep 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> what do you feed your cherrys clark?


Nothing, they clean the plants and eat excess fish food.
Although when algae gets low I'll chuck in a shrimp pellet once a week.


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

ok cheers bud


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

got a little pack of hikari crab pellets, as this will provide some calcium, plus ther wont be any left over food until the fish come, which will be ages after i get the shrimp

thanks.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Sep 2009)

I use the JBLK cleany as well, only problem with it is that it is a bit too flexible, but for pipes I guess thats not the end of the world.

Sam


----------

